# Amplificador de 100 watts clase A hi-fi



## maryha (Jun 20, 2013)

He construido este circuito y suena muy bien, quisiera ver si alguien sabe como aumentar la potencia, lo he alimentado con 50 volts y usando el mj 15003,15004... pero no se que otros cambios se le pudiéran realizar para usarlo con unos 5 pares de salida y aumentarle el voltaje de alimentación...


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 20, 2013)

maryha dijo:


> He construido este circuito y suena muy bien, quisiera ver si alguien sabe como aumentar la potencia, lo he alimentado con 50 volts y usando el mj 15003,15004... pero no se que otros cambios se le pudiéran realizar para usarlo con unos 5 pares de salida y aumentarle el voltaje de alimentación...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes subir el PCB que usaste para armar ese amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2013)

El transistor 2N4037 está al revés


----------



## juliangp (Jun 24, 2013)

Pregunto... en el lugar donde esta el 2n4037, no va un pnp?


----------



## miguelus (Jun 27, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El transistor 2N4037 está al revés



Buenos días.

En realidad no está al revés, lo que sucede es que el 2N4037 es un Transistor PNP y en el diagrama han dibujado un NPN.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2013)

Si si , tienen razón  , yo vi la flecha al revés  y puse el grito en el cielo sin Googlear el transistor  . . . mi intención era dar la alerta 

Gracias a ambos


----------

